# pittsburg



## cooltoast300 (Jan 24, 2010)

How long will anthrocon be in pittsburg pa for.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

anthrocon.org, bro

Do you know of a thing called a "google"? All the kids are doing it.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jan 24, 2010)

No im talking by years.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Hell if anyone knows.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Anthrocon


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jan 24, 2010)

I see them staying there for a long time because pittsburg does have the title for "home of anthrocon".


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

It's fucking spelled Pittsburgh, you dolt.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

That place is very fond of Anthrocon being there. So much so that they prefer us over the sports fans, and they literally bend over backwards for us. I don't forsee there being a reason any time soon for AC to stop being held there.

That said the contract with convention center was renewed so, yeah. AC will be there for a while yet.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That place is very fond of Anthrocon being there. So much so that they prefer us over the sports fans, and they literally bend over backwards for us. I don't forsee there being a reason any time soon for AC to stop being held there.
> 
> That said the contract with convention center was renewed so, yeah. AC will be there for a while yet.



That's actually good to know. I have a friend in Pittsburgh that I would like to meet face-to-face someday and Anthrocon might be a good way to finally meet her. Granted, I wouldn't take her to said con as she's no fur, but yeah.


----------



## Teco (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> anthrocon.org, bro
> 
> Do you know of a thing called a "google"? All the kids are doing it.


 
Actually, this is still a better place to go seeing as the site also has a forum, instead of here where no one could tell you the answer to your question unless someone is withholding top secret furry secrets.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Teco said:


> Actually, this is still a better place to go seeing as the site also has a forum, instead of here where no one could tell you the answer to your question unless someone is withholding top secret furry secrets.



When I wrote that I thought he was asking something stupid, like how long AC went on day-wise.


----------



## Teco (Jan 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> When I wrote that I thought he was asking something stupid, like how long AC went on day-wise.


 
Thats what I thought too, I was pointing out that it probably was best if he went to the site, like you... suggested.


----------

